
Federal Trade Commission files antitrust lawsuit against Qualcomm - caminante
http://www.wsj.com/articles/federal-trade-commission-files-antitrust-lawsuit-against-qualcomm-1484689732?emailToken=JRrzcvt/ZH2Qh9c9aswy2VEldKAMTvOTT1/aaXvNP03Nr2fUpuTkyaQxisDyqGWzRFpg%2BssYqmo2WibMgXYvVcCYmrhkjRK9ZnBZpZbB1EjSZhSHwh7bIrFG
======
caminante

      In addition, The European Commission in late 2015 said it had charged Qualcomm 
      with illegally paying a major customer to exclusively use its chips and 
      selling chips below cost to force a competitor, Icera Inc., out of the market.
    

This reminds me of Intel's scheme to lockout AMD from Dell [0]. I wonder if
that "major customer" disclosed the Qualcomm subsidy to its investors.

[0]
[http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/23/business/23dell.html](http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/23/business/23dell.html)

